# Going to Lacchiarella in Milan in 2 weeks as an Au Pair!



## misssuzibear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello fellow forum users,

My name is Suzanne and I am taking my first life-changing trip to Italy in two weeks to begin a 6 month stay as an Au Pair for an Italian family. Any information and advice would be greatly appreciated and taken on board. In particular I am curious about the rules and regulations for obtaining either a driver's license over there or about organising a Moped permit or however it works over there as I would be very interested in the opportunity to learn. I would also like to inquire about Italian language courses in Lacchiarella which is where I will be staying or in surrounding areas! If anyone has any info that would help regarding any of the above then please don't hesitate to contact me.

Grazie.
Ciao,
Suzanne.


----------



## SPritchard (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

Do you have a current license?

Steve


----------

